# Pickled eggs recipes?



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I pickled some eggs and they didn't turn out as tasty as I wanted. Kinda bland. I used the same recipe that I used for asparagus that I picked behind my house in Perry. Anybody have a good egg pickling recipe?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> I pickled some eggs and they didn't turn out as tasty as I wanted. Kinda bland. I used the same recipe that I used for asparagus that I picked behind my house in Perry. Anybody have a good egg pickling recipe?


I didn't know people made pickled eggs. I thought they just came with a bar....like two 1-gallon jars lasts for 23 years.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here are a couple that I use.


Ingredients: 
2 dozen hard boiled eggs (peeled) 
4 cups vinegar 
1 jar or can jalapenos 
1 onion 
1 cup water 
1 tablespoon tabasco 
1 tablespoon salt

Directions:
Bring ingredients to a boil. In sealable jar pour over peeled eggs. Let sit for 3 days to 3 months. Shake once a day while chanting "Ya eggs are great, eh?". Serve with salt, pepper, Tabasco, and a beer...
.............................................................

Ingredients: 
2 dozen hard boiled eggs, peeled 
16 oz. jar yellow chiles with juice 
16 oz. white vinegar 
1 clove garlic 
dash of cayenne 
1 1/2 teaspoons of salt 
1 teaspoon pepper

Directions:
Just combine all these ingredients in a lidded glass jug and keep in the refrigerator. Allow them to steep at least 24 hours before serving. Serve with your favorite Mexican cerveza. Ole!
.............................................................

Ingredients:
1 onion, sliced into rings 
3 to 4 dozen hard boiled eggs, shelled 
5 generous pinches mustard seed 
5 generous pinches dill seed 
1 jar sliced jalepeno peppers (look for the ones imported from Mexico or in the "ethnic" section) 
1 jar habenaro peppers (look in the same place, or use equivalent amount of fresh ones in the produce section) 
5 generous pinches red pepper seeds 
10 dashes Tabasco 
3 regular pinches of alum (not real sure what this is for) 
5 generous pinches of black pepper or peppercorns 
5 generous pinches of garlic or 5 cloves fresh garlic 
4 big handfuls of sliced carrots 



wyogoob said:


> I didn't know people made pickled eggs. I thought they just came with a bar....like two 1-gallon jars lasts for 23 years.
> 
> .


I just need to find somewhere to get the pickled ham hocks in a large jar. Grocery stores usually carry pigs knuckles but not the hocks. :EAT:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Clear the room pickled eggs...oh yeah! This was the holiday batch....


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

1) Finish bottle of Vlasics
2) Dump half a dozen peeled boiled eggs in the brine
3) Wait a month
4) Eat next to the wife, who makes faces


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

If you are ever in the Orem area you need to stop at Bailey's and see John. He makes the best pickled eggs I've ever had. I've been tweaking my own recipe to duplicate it but I'm still a ways off.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Critter said:


> Here are a couple that I use.
> 
> 
> Ingredients:
> ...


Thanks Critter. I tried the first recipe in your post. On my last try I used a lot less vinigar than your recipe. I didn't have any jalapenos so I used some chili peppers I had in my canning stash.

Here I am waiting for my eggs to "mature".


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The waiting part is the tough part.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Critter Im going to do your 1st recipe,they dont need to be refridgerated right?:hungry:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Critter Im going to do your 1st recipe,they dont need to be refridgerated right?:hungry:


Nope, that is the great thing about pickling things.

I remember when I was a kid going into a old general store where they had a old wooden barrel sitting next to the counter, and in that barrel under the scum on top was pickles. Thousands of pickles or so I thought at the time. All you had to do to get a pickle was to reach into it with a pair of tongs and pull one out and pay the store owner a nickle.

Those were some of the best pickles I ever had and they got better the further that they got into summer. Now days the health department would have fits over something like that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Thanks Critter........................
> 
> Here I am waiting for my eggs to "mature".


Are you crazy? Those things come out of the butt of a chicken. ;-)

jk, all great recipes

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Clear the room pickled eggs...oh yeah! This was the holiday batch....


Hey, did you put sugar in those? I've had a veggie/egg mix like that and they were really good. How 'bout a recipe?

.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Speaking of using less vinegar than the recipe, I've always been of the belief that if you can anything there better not be any air touching the food in the bottle due to the fact that bacteria will grow on the surface of the food, and then later sicken or kill a person if ingested.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Hey, did you put sugar in those? I've had a veggie/egg mix like that and they were really good. How 'bout a recipe?
> 
> .


No sugar. I usually steer clear of recipes with sugar in them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> Speaking of using less vinegar than the recipe, I've always been of the belief that if you can anything there better not be any air touching the food in the bottle due to the fact that bacteria will grow on the surface of the food, and then later sicken or kill a person if ingested.


Never heard of that.

.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

A little late to the party, but this is usually how I do mine.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/33170-spicy-pickled-eggs.html

I've started throwing in more garlic lately, juts experiment around til you find one you like.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Here is a easy one I like to use, you can adjust/add what you want.
In a gallon glass jug add

1qt white vinegar
1qt water
Dried red chile peppers the small ones add however many you desire
Half a small jar of hot yellow peppers and some of the juice
One onion sliced
Couple teaspoons of Pickling spice.
Garlic gloves
Then just fill the jar up with peeled boiled eggs

You can add cauliflower, carrots, celery whatever. I like to cook the cauliflower just a little bit . Then let them sit for a week or two.

And where is the asparagus in Perry? I will go check it for you. Just kidding I get a lot off the railroad tracks. Did you know one of the best jockeys around from Perry his last name was Nelson


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

riptheirlips said:


> Here is a easy one I like to use, you can adjust/add what you want.
> In a gallon glass jug add
> 
> 1qt white vinegar
> ...


Do you live around Perry? I can give you directions.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

longbow said:


> Do you live around Perry? I can give you directions.


Not to far, just to the South, not quite to 12th street. I go to Willard to the cow sale every Tues. A horse trainer in Perry is a good friend.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

riptheirlips said:


> Not to far, just to the South, not quite to 12th street. I go to Willard to the cow sale every Tues. A horse trainer in Perry is a good friend.


PM sent.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> Never heard of that.
> 
> .


I'm not trying to be contrary but it sounds like someone might be filling a bottle only partially full during canning. My understanding is that he was using less vinegar in the same size of bottles, which means eggs are going to be sitting a good deal above the level of the vinegar.

Not submerging the food at least to the top of the last piece is a scary thing for a couple reasons. Air cools faster than liquids, if you have a lot of air in the bottle when you close it up the chance that that air was cool enough to harbor bacteria is pretty good. Second reason is that mold and bacteria grow faster in the presence of oxygen, having half your food sitting high and dry is a good way to get a good start of mold going.

Both of those aside, mold growing in bottles and cans can sometimes cause the vessels to pop their lids or explode.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> I'm not trying to be contrary but it sounds like someone might be filling a bottle only partially full during canning. My understanding is that he was using less vinegar in the same size of bottles, which means eggs are going to be sitting a good deal above the level of the vinegar.
> 
> Not submerging the food at least to the top of the last piece is a scary thing for a couple reasons. Air cools faster than liquids, if you have a lot of air in the bottle when you close it up the chance that that air was cool enough to harbor bacteria is pretty good. Second reason is that mold and bacteria grow faster in the presence of oxygen, having half your food sitting high and dry is a good way to get a good start of mold going.
> 
> Both of those aside, mold growing in bottles and cans can sometimes cause the vessels to pop their lids or explode.


I understand. It goes without saying if there's mold it is not good. If there's mold it didn't get processed correctly, whether pickled, hot bath or pressure-canned. To be safe the whole bottle should be thrown away.

When pressure canning the jar cannot be full and there is always something in the air. To avoid liquid from boiling out of the jar during processing 1" to 3/4" of space on top is the norm. Almost everything I bottle has something "up in the air"; fruit, vegetables, meat and fish. Sometimes the product on top gets discolored and I will discard it because it looks odd more than anything.

If I cold pickle something like eggs, or fish, or say tongue, there will be something in the air on the top of the jar. Simply flip the jar upside down while pickling so everything is in the pickle solution for the minimum amount of time.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

New batch of eggs for some up coming hunts....


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

gdog said:


> New batch of eggs for some up coming hunts....


Animals are going to smell you coming from miles away!!!!
Looks fabulous! Nothing better than a pickled egg!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmmm....maybe thats why nobody wanted to stay in my tent!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> If I cold pickle something like eggs, or fish, or say tongue, there will be something in the air on the top of the jar. Simply flip the jar upside down while pickling so everything is in the pickle solution for the minimum amount of time.


Excellent idea.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Turkey hunting snacks. Added asparagus this time. Good thing Turkeys don't have a good nose.....


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

gdog said:


> Turkey hunting snacks. Added asparagus this time. Good thing Turkeys don't have a good nose.....
> 
> Good idea gdog. Asparagus is awesome pickled. That whole bottle looks good. I feel bad for the guy sleeping in the same tent as you though.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

This thread made me hungry looking at it before. It's making me even more hungry now. I love pickled eggs. I'm going to have to make a big batch tonight! My family hates it when I do, specially the wife. hahaha nothing better than a good cover wagon, if you know what i mean. :mrgreen:ainkiller:


----------

